# Official Chicago Bulls vs Philadelphia 76ers



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

vs 








Bulls are 4-4 and have lost two in a row. 

Sixers are 4-4 and have won 1.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sixers stats


99.4 pts a game and allows 102.3 pts

Shoot .474% and .299%(38-127) in threes. 163-216 fts, they out rebound their opponents by .5 a game, 

They allow .479% in shooting and .406% in threes. 

Andre Iguodala 18.6
Marreese Speights 15.0
Louis Williams 14.4
Thaddeus Young 13.8

Marreese Speights leads the team in rebounding with 7.10 a game. 

The sixers play on Friday. So this will be the second game of a back to back.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls stats

88.6 pts a game and give up 92.9 pts a game

Bulls are shooting .421% and .253(25-99) in threes. 122-173 free throws. They out rebound their opponents by 1 a game. 

They allow .436% in shooting, and .325% in threes. 

Luol Deng 17.4
Derrick Rose 13.8
John Salmons 12.4
Joakim Noah 11.5

Joakim Noah leads the team in rebounding with 12.30 a game and 2.25 blocks a game. 

Derrick Rose leads the team in assists with 5.5 a game

John Salmons is shooting .305% a game
Kirk Hinrich is shooting .346% a game
Jannero Pargo is shooting .351% a game

*Salmons shot 0.472% last year! And 0.418% in threes(career high)*. He shot almost the same the year before in fg pct but only 0.325% in three. He has improved his shooting every year since he has been in the league until this year. If Salmons started the season shooting the way he did in the past this team could be 6-1 right now.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Looks like they have better offense and we have better defense. Let's hope we can shut them down. I'm going with the "W" in this game. Either that or I'm joining the "Fire Del *****" brigade.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sixers were beaten badly last night by the Jazz


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I wont be able to watch the game tonight. Have too much to do in some of the other forums. I will watch the box score if I have the time.

Go Bulls!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

What channel will this be on?


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

*My head is clear, I'm soul surviving....*



truebluefan said:


> Sixers were beaten badly last night by the Jazz


Yea, but the Jazz might have beaten us badly too.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

I feel good about tonight's game, for some reason. Too bad Vbookie's not around so I could put my points where my mouth is.

Go Bulls! Come on, our agonizingly bad backcourt! You are ***far*** better than this!


----------



## WestHighHawk (Jun 28, 2003)

HB said:


> What channel will this be on?


Comcast out of Chicago, ch. 665 for those with DTV.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls 102 76ers 87


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

game time baby


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rose blows up tonight


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'd like to see us properly execute a pick and roll tonight... would probably be the first of the year


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Neil Funk getting points for and points against mixed up


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Luol with a good looking jumpshot to start


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Brand hits the turnaround over Gibson... Louis Williams steals the inbound pass... Elton gets to the line


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey, at least Brand is on my fantasy team in case he blows up tonight


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

the Elton Brand years seem so long ago


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

our Bigs are struggling a bit early


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Ugly start


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Taj Gibson is too foul prone to give us consistent minutes at the 4. Miller enters the game early....


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Luol got all 4 points of ours


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Oh my Noah!!!!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Bulls on the loose!! :fire:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Iggy nails a half courter


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Johnson getting some burn


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Johnson's shots just aren't falling


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think Johnson needs to leave the 3 point shot alone for now...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Dornado said:


> I think Johnson needs to leave the 3 point shot alone for now...


I'm liking what I see. Shots aren't falling, but those are shots he can make.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Rookie Rose came back for 1 play!!! :fire:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Salmons with a tough 3


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Luol Deng does a great job of positioning himself for rebounds


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Yeah Rose!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Double double for Joakim


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Didn't see the game (due to inability to do so), but I'm glad we got a win. Picking a player of the game is a lot easier when I can watch it, but that's alright...


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

Didn't see all of the game. Kirk came back and played a much better game. Rose is still so damned deferential. But Joakim doing great and the defense was solid as usual.

Decent win in preparation for the road. 

5-4 is pretty good, considering. 

Go Bulls!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I too missed the game as I said I would. I watched the box score off and on. They scared me in the beginning, but I knew Philly couldnt continue shooting 87%! They were 5-6 from the ft line and 1-1 in 3's to jump out to a 20-6 lead! 
At that time we were shooting 25%

Hinrich had a nice game. So did Miller, that is why we won. Glad to see Salmons shoot better than 30%.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Bull will never lose another game.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I was in Chicago yesterday, but it wasn't for the game. Alas. Good to see Deng is consistently playing well.


----------

